# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الأولى >  هام

## بنان

السلام عليكم لو سمحتي ي دكتورة انا ازاي احصل علي محاضرات التعليم المفتوح للفرقة الاولي؟؟؟

----------


## Dina amer

حلو جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## haidy hasaan

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## رنيم حمدي

حلو جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

